# Charging Engine battery in situ



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi we are off skiing to the Alps soon.
We do have a Telair Yamaha gas generator and I am taking a normal battery charger with us as a "just in case"  
So a couple of questions.

if by any chance the engine battery won't start the vehicle in the cold weather.
If I needed to charge the engine battery can I charge the engine battery using the generator to power the battery charger without disconnecting the engine battery. i.e. can I charge it in situ it's a pig to get out.

thanks Kev


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I keep my vehicle battery charged up through the front power socket - no disconnection - using Ctek charger


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks for the reply richard
How does it work?
and which model would I need it's a fit Ducatto chassis 2.8 diesel?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, me too Kev.
My small C-teck charger is under the passenger seat permanently connected to the engine battery 12 volt. It's permanently plugged into a 240v. outlet beside the table. I also have a 240v. outlet beside the mains one powered by an inverter off the leisure batts.

In the event of the engine battery not being able to start, I can put the C-teck into the inverter outlet to charge it up again. Plus the solar panels hopefully keep the leisure batts up.

Ray.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

First you need to have the socket with power all the time, not ignition controlled. Ctek are excellent, but pricey, chargers which condition the battery whilst on charge.
>>>Ctek<<<

The range has changed since I bought mine but the one I have has the ability to provide 12volts to the system whilst you change batteries - useful
Hope that helps


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I charge mine by clipping straight on to the battery terminals.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hi Bazza*

Thanks for the reply
I was hoping to be able to do just that
I assume therefore that it doesn't in anyway damage the battery or elctronics

Kev

Thanks Ray thanks richard again
spent loads on the van this last few weeks. If I can keep the cost down at the moment and look towards purchasing later. That would be good
Perhaps Sue would start talking to me again.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I've done several times without any problems.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Luckily mine came with a vast number of extras and additions already fitted.

The cheap 4a. charger from Lidl's at about £15 works well. Not sure if you have to reset it when the power goes off. I use them to maintain car and mower batteries when we go away for a long time. 
It senses the voltage of the battery and only starts charging and topping up when the volts drop.

Ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks everyone
after i posted this thread went out to the camper and battery was totally flat.

So I just clipped on the charger and after about an hour it had enough juice to start.
i have left it on charge all night .
seems Ok
Thanks to everyone who replied

kev


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yep, me too Kev.
> My small C-teck charger is under the passenger seat permanently connected to the engine battery 12 volt. It's permanently plugged into a 240v. outlet beside the table. I also have a 240v. outlet beside the mains one powered by an inverter off the leisure batts.
> 
> In the event of the engine battery not being able to start, I can put the C-teck into the inverter outlet to charge it up again. Plus the solar panels hopefully keep the leisure batts up.
> ...


Ray

My immediate reaction to your post was "did he design Hampton Court Maze"?

I am sure you know what you are doing, but it baffled me - easy done :roll:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was quite simple really Geoff.
I guess I made it sound too complicated.

Basically the engine battery is on charge immediately the EHU is connected.
For a top up just move the plug from one outlet to another.
Voila.

Ray.


----------

